# bank accounts



## captainben (Mar 29, 2010)

can anyone give me some adivce on opening a bank account in thailand ,i work in the middle east and presently get paid into a uk account ,but since i have moved to thailand i relize the cost of using ATM's i have enquired several times and can get a normal savings account but not a visa with it ,as i mostly travel between the midddle east and thailand,it would be reallyhandy to have an account in thailand to avoid the ATM charges but still have a visa function on the card so i dont have to carry lots of cash around all the time. Ben:confused2:


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

You can get a Visa debit cad quite easily. Bangkok Bank for example gives an ATM/Debit card on its TheOne Account. Each bank is a bit different in what they accept- even differs from branch to branch. Bangkok Bank want you to have a Visa above a tourist - a Non-Im 'O' is fine. They also want proof of address by way of either a work permit, letter from your embassy (UK embassy charge over 1000 baht for this!) or a letter from immigrations (you need bills in your name to get this one). Once you have this, walk into a branch an open a savings account (we are not allowed current accounts - but there really is little difference these days).


----------

